# tire help for mule



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

Looking for tires suggestion for mule that are thorn proof and for rocky and heavy side wall
Thanks


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

New tires, then buy a 6 gallon bucket of flat seal. 
Looked at Kevlar tires but expensive. 
The pink flat seal we get in kenedy works pretty well. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

I already use slime, but headed to some really rough country and rock and thorns eat up tire sidewalls.
Has any one had experience with kevlar tires?


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Essex run flat kevlar are the only option. Expensive but the best


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Essex or radial outlaws


----------



## bill g (Aug 22, 2011)

X2 Essex tires . I had them on a mule & they work great in west & south Texas


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

Are you buying locally or off the web?
Thanks


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Dirt tamers at Sams club. 8 ply look just like Maxxis Buckhorns only 88.00 each. Use the same size on all 4 wheels. Put 1 gallon of slime or any tire sealant in each tire and be done. Mine are 3 years old and still look new being used in west Texas.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

captMike said:


> Are you buying locally or off the web?
> Thanks


I found the best price by far on Chaparralmotosports.com - google them. Free shipping and had them here in 3 days. Total for four was around $660 -


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

